# Android too fast at updating it's Builds



## theFOoL (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi guys, 

So it seems this is the truth as far as I'm looking at it. Many phones aren't even on 8.0 rather still on 7.0 or 7.1

Many carriers don't give OTA updates till like months after people read upon the release of the build! 

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Releasing updates often to keep the OS secure is a good thing.  The issue is the carriers dragging their feet to release the updates to their customers.  I know a major cause of that is the carriers highly customizing Android with their own launch, and they have to test and make their custom launcher compatible with the new Android version before releasing it.

If you want the OTA updates quickly, get a phone that is running stock Android or near stock.  https://www.phonearena.com/news/Best-2017-phones-that-run-stock-or-near-stock-Android_id97781


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 10, 2017)

7.1.2 is fine on my Nokia 5 (8.0 bound to happen soon enough, as they are pure stock)

it's Apple's fault that the customer think "updates are mandatory and should be trillion per years"  i have the latest security update patch even on 7.1.2 i can still wait a bit for 8.0, my phone is still working as intended and 8.0 will probably bring some incompatibility with some apps and working apps is prime over fast updates ....


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 12, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> it's Apple's fault that the customer think "updates are mandatory and should be trillion per years"



It's a fact that security updates should be often and frequent though.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 13, 2017)

Security updates should be totally independent of the OS crap companies put on top of it. And that's everything wrong with Android. They release new major versions yearly now and most vendors hardly ever update anything. Xiaomi being one of few rare ones that gave Android 7 to their 5-6 years old device. Imagine that. Sure, it's outdated version at this very given moment, but you gotta give them credit for supporting such old device. I've had Galaxy S2 and it got 2 updates of which last one made this a lot worse in terms of battery life. Google needs to think this through and make it so that Android core is updated by them and everything else independently on top by the vendor. Sure it might limit certain features a bit, but at least all phones would always get the latest important updates. Because the mess we currently have is just awful.


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 13, 2017)

I gave up long ago trying to stay up to date buying new phones. And guess what , it makes no difference whatsoever that I am running an older version of Android.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 13, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So it seems this is the truth as far as I'm looking at it. Many phones aren't even on 8.0 rather still on 7.0 or 7.1
> 
> ...


Normal and appropriate.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 13, 2017)

I'll take that huge update if it means my phone is more secure. What's wrong with phone updates when there are Windows updates?


----------

